# Kora or Cora? What middle name?



## Babyfor2

Okay so I really do like this name! I just feel like any names that I pick I can completely love it but I have no emotional attachment to... I like Cora/Kora because its unique and strong but still kind of feminine. I wanted the middle name to be Joyce after my grandma but it just doesn't sound good with anything. I want a middle name that sounds really girl like rose or something of that nature.


----------



## onetwothreebp

Cora Grace
Cora Faye
Cora Faith
Cora Mae
Cora Hope


----------



## george83

I agree with pp about Cora Grace sounds lovely but I also like Cora Rose - had you discounted that for a reason as you mentioned both names and I think they sound lovely together


----------



## JJKCB

Joyce means joy, how about these other names that mean joy:

Cora Abbey (or Abi/Abbie)
Cora Alyssa (or Alissa)
Cora Bea (or Beatrice/Beatrix)
Cora Elissia (or Elyssa)
Cora Kirsty
Cora Rene
Cora Tia (or Tiana)
Cora Teya


----------



## cherrylips100

Cora is a lovely name, what about Cora Joy? It's not quite Joyce but is nearly there.


----------



## xprincessx

I like Cora Grace


----------



## xjesx

I like the Cora Joy suggestion.

Using Joyce or the variation Joy would provide an automatic emotional connection. Remember too once Cora is the name of your little girl you will have the greatest emotional connection of all!


----------



## Varenne

Cora Joyce sounds fine to me. What's wrong with it?

I wouldn't substitute a name like Joyce for a very common middle name like Rose or Grace, personally. As for femininity, Cora is feminine enough!


----------



## hakunamatata

Cora Joyce is nice.

Also like:

Cora Jane
Cora Grace
Cora Lynne


----------



## bumblebeexo

Cora Rose
Cora Matilda
Cora Louise
Cora Rebecca
Cora Angelica
Cora Marie
Cora Sophia


----------



## Lara310809

I prefer the C spelling; not fond of the K I'm afraid

Cora Mae, Cora Marie, Cora Grace, Cora Beth, Cora Faye, Cora Louise, Cora Anne...

Cora is a lovely name; it was one of my favourites, but our surname basically rhymes with it :dohh:


----------

